# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα με το service ηλεκτρικού διαδρόμου Life Gear

## Σταύρος

Πριν ξεκινήσω θα ήθελα να πω μια καλησπέρα στην κοινότητα του forum. Ελπίζω οι γνώσεις της που είναι σίγουρα πολλές να με βοηθήσουν να βρω μια λύση στο πρόβλημα.
Έχω στην κατοχή μου έναν ηλεκτρικό διάδρομο Life Gear μοντέλο 98340 με ημερομηνία αγοράς τον Απρίλιο του 2004. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχει δουλέψει αρκετά και παρά τα χρόνια του βρίσκεται σε καλή κατάσταση.
Πριν από τρεις εβδομάδες καθάρισα το μηχάνημα με βρεγμένο πανί και μάλλον πρέπει να έπιασε υγρασία εσωτερικά γιατί μετά από λίγο κατά τη λειτουργία του, έκανε βραχυκύκλωμα και έριξε το ρεύμα. Από τότε όποτε έμπαινε στο ρεύμα κατέβαζε και το γενικό. Το άφησα μερικές ημέρες μήπως και στεγνώσει αλλά μάταια. Αποφάσισα τότε να επικοινωνήσω με την εταιρεία αγοράς που είναι η x-treme stores και κανόνισα μεταφορά για επισκευή. Μου απαντήσανε ότι τον θέσανε σε λειτουργία αλλά ο διάδρομος εκεί που είναι σε μια σταθερή ταχύτητα επιταχύνει ξαφνικά χωρίς να μπορούν να βρουν το λόγο. Αυτό είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο όπως είπαν και μου συνέστησαν να τον πετάξω.
Φυσικά δεν μπορώ να πετάξω έτσι απλά κάτι που κόστισε 1300 ευρώ. Δεν έχω μπορέσει να βρω άλλο service για να πάρω μια δεύτερη γνώμη. 
Αυτό που ζητάω από την κοινότητα είναι κάποιο τηλέφωνο αντιπροσωπείας ή κάποιου service ή μια γνώμη, γιατί μέχρι στιγμής δεν μπόρεσα να σταθώ τυχερός. Δεν θα είχα θέμα αν γνώριζα ότι έχει χαλάσει κάτι το οποίο κοστίζει τόσο ώστε να μην αξίζει τον κόπο η επισκευή του.
Ευχαριστώ την ομάδα που αφιέρωσε τον χρόνο της και ελπίζω κάποιος να βοηθήσει αλλιώς ο παλιατζής θα κάνει πάρτυ.

----------


## jimk

δεν μπορω να σου πω για καποιον στην αθηνα γιατι δεν ξερω..αλλα το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι φτιαχνετε μην το πεταξεις....

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Ορισμένα πράγματα όντος δεν χωνεύονται το να σου έλεγαν ότι η βλάβη είναι αυτή και κοστίζει πάνω η κοντά στην αγορά του το καταλαβαίνω το δεν ξέρουμε τι έχει και πετάτε το είναι τουλάχιστον λάθος . Εάν η αντιπροσωπεία εδώ δεν το αναλαμβάνει καλό είναι μέσω internet να ενημερώσεις την κατασκευαστική εταιρεία να τους πεις το πρόβλημα καi να σου δώσουν λύση και γνωστοποιώντας τους την συμπεριφορά τις εδώ αντιπροσωπείας . Εάν δεν πάρεις απάντηση να γνωστοποίησης το θέμα στη (προστασία του καταναλωτή ) νομίζω ότι έτσι λέγετε συγγνώμη εάν κάνω λάθος. Επειδή αυτά συνήθως τα επισκευάζουν οι αντιπροσωπείες δεν θα βρεις κάποιον συγκεκριμένο σέρβις για αυτό δώσε το σε κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό να το ελέγξει

----------

